# Cono-flex Build



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Here are some pics of a rod I built a few years ago and am just now getting time to fish with it. It is a Cono-flex Sea Match Bass 10' rated 1-3oz. It is built dual purpose using Fuji Lowriders and a chrome Fuji plate seat. I am currently using it with an Abu 5000 and it casts very well. The plate seat is not permanently attached. I first used clear heat shrink tubing to hold it in place than wrapped it with some of the red mylar tape used under the guides. Thread was than used to make a secure hold.
The decorative wrap base is a simple tiger wrap using metallic red as the main color with a simple diamond pattern that extends from the butt of the rod through the grip and over the tiger pattern.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im not sure Ive ever seen a rod built like that... Awesome!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

That is different for sure, how did you do the grips like that? Very unique


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. It is a pretty time consuming process to do the handle but I believe it is well worth it for it unique look. First the tiger wrap is done at the top of the handle section allowing the handle wrap to top it off. Of course you could use any decorative wrap you want and have the handle wrap complete or compliment the decorative wrap. I use 3M Safety Walk and cut it into diamond shapes but have also used cork tape but prefer the 3M for its thinner structure and durability. The angles of the cuts are determined by the diameter of the blank, the angle you want in the wrap and how much space you want between them for the thread wrap. Sometimes I do the thread wrap before putting the 3M on and other times I do the thread wrap after the first coat of finish has dried. Depending on the diameter of the butt I will sometimes put the plate seat directly on the blank and cut the 3M to fit around it, or do the entire butt with the 3M as I did on the above rod. It is than just a matter of applying coats of finish to build it up to the level you want, normally I keep it just under the level of the 3M or level with it. This is just a quick run down of the process, if some of you builders are interested I can document the process with pics and a more detailed description. I just started doing another rod with this handle and I can document the process but it may take a little while as I am very busy this time of year and also have to complete a jigging rod for a customer. There are a few tricks to getting it to come out right and avoiding headaches and I will cover those when I detail the process.

John


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

THAT....is sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Conoflex Build Grip*

10-4 on a tutorial w/pics. I think that I understand what you're doing with the 3M but can't be sure. Looks great! C2


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

that is one more nice rod!

How well does the plate seat work? Any movement?

And as others have said, very unique and a tutorial would be awesome!


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Love it. Tutorial would be great when you get time.


----------

